# Live music!



## pahhhoul (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, for the audio enthusiast who loves trying to re-create the perfect sound in their vehicle/home, don't forget to once in a while and actually go out and listen to live music as *the reference point*.
At least for me.
With that said there's a great acoustic guitar jazz band playing at Yoshi's in Oakland this weekend.
I myself will be there tonight.
Recreating music is just that. Recreating it. Go see it live sometimes.


----------

